# 32's vs. DC boots?



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

So after trying on close to 15 different boots I found the two that fit me the best. 32 Lashed and DC Graphix BOA. Neither are really high end at this point I'm just looking for information regarding their durability. I've searched around the forums and found both good and bad things for each boot and company. The DC boots have the BOA system which kinda worries me, considering it's damn near impossible to change if it breaks on the mountain. 

I bought both boots, and have been trying them on side by side at home, and fit wise they are both good. 

I don't want to do a coin flip on which one is better, any opinions?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd say Thirty Two, just cause DC rubs me the wrong way, I don't like them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

apples and oranges. It is impossible for us to KNOW how they fit YOU... choose and decide based upon your foot and the fit. Try to emulate/simulate movements you will make when you ride....hell strap in on the carpet and put that bad boy on edge how does it feel?? Put both pair of boots through the same trials and see what you come up with.. 

Do you know what a Ben Franklin spreadsheet is?? take a piece of paper and put a line down the center.. One for each pair of boots. Put Pro on one side of the paper and con on the other.

Describe what you like and don't like about each boot.. make you decision based upon what you come up with....
Just remember to use the exact same criteria for each pair of boots and as it pertains to how you TEST them.... all in the comfort of your living room....SIMULATE RIDING MOVEMENTS!! GOOD LUCK 

The boots are going to feel different when you are strapped into your bindings. I am amazed when people buy boots they don't bring their boards and strap those prospective new boots into the binding they will be riding....this is a big one here and may decide which boot feels the bestest...


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

I faced a similar situation a few years ago and decided to go with the Lashed. Don't let the fact that they aren't as expensive as some of the other boots they offer effect you, they function like a high end boot. I loved my old 32 Lashed so much that I just picked the new Shop Edition Lashed (Purple, Yellow and Gray). Go with the 32's and you won't be unhappy.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a looooong history of foot pain when boarding, and finding a pair of boots has been a hassle for me.. but the best boots I've ever tried were the DC Torch and the 32 Lashed. I went with the 32 lashed because 1) Cheaper and 2) The calf was a touch too tight for my liking on the DC. The Lashed are amazing boots if you need a wider fit, plus they have a heat mold liner.
Both boots fit quite wide.
My friend who is flat footed, went with the DC boots because the boa allowed for extreme ajustability, plus they are really wide fitting (at least last years model). They are a bit heavier then my Lashed however.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

So after doing some more test, I came to the conclusion to keep the lashed (before I read the comments here). I tried them on with my bindings and around the house (quite the sight to watch me wash dishes in snowboard boots) and the 32's were a better combination as a whole. The 32's feel lighter, hug my ankle better, and are overall a good snowboarding boot. 

Thanks for the help guys, and to anyone else who is looking to buy boots, I highly recommend buying whichever boots fit you the best in the store and trying them on in the comfort of your own home. It's much easier to decide when you have all the time in the world and can strap into your board. Just make sure your shop offers a good return policy (30 day full refund is more than enough)


----------

